# Electric Chainsaw



## jimmythewoodworker

I think this is personal blasphemy but I'm in the market for an electric chain saw I have two Stihl Farm Boss gas-powered I need something specifically for slicing and dicing large burls (150 lb+) in my workshop. I'm getting too D:diablo:  to be schlepping them outside to cut them up all the time.

My Farm Bosses are 20+ and 35+ years old  so I've been out of the market too long to know what is best.

Soooooo:scratch_one-s_head: I'd like some opinions concerning a top electric chainsaw.


----------



## davidgiul

jimmythewoodworker said:


> I think this is personal blasphemy but I'm in the market for an electric chain saw I have two Stihl Farm Boss gas-powered I need something specifically for slicing and dicing large burls (150 lb+) in my workshop. I'm getting too D:diablo:  to be schlepping them outside to cut them up all the time.
> 
> My Farm Bosses are 20+ and 35+ years old  so I've been out of the market too long to know what is best.
> 
> Soooooo:scratch_one-s_head: I'd like some opinions concerning a top electric chainsaw.


To answer your opening statement: I can hear a wolf howling in the distance. Daren probably has one in his woodshed.:wasntme:


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

davidgiul said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is personal blasphemy but I'm in the market for an electric chain saw I have two Stihl Farm Boss gas-powered I need something specifically for slicing and dicing large burls (150 lb+) in my workshop. I'm getting too D:diablo:  to be schlepping them outside to cut them up all the time.
> 
> My Farm Bosses are 20+ and 35+ years old  so I've been out of the market too long to know what is best.
> 
> Soooooo:scratch_one-s_head: I'd like some opinions concerning a top electric chainsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your opening statement: I can hear a wolf howling in the distance. Daren probably has one in his woodshed.:wasntme:
Click to expand...


You are probably right


----------



## DKMD

I've given a little thought to getting one as well. There are times when I want to chunk up something for turning, but I don't want to go outside to do it(rain, snow, plague of locusts, etc). When the pieces are too big for the bandsaw and I don't want to fire up a gas powered saw in the confines of the shop, an electric seems to be a reasonable choice. 

I seem to remember folks claiming success with Stihl and Makita electric saws, but for as little as I would use one, I'll probably look at Harbor Freight for a real POS if I ever pull the trigger… If the price is low enough, I'd treat it like a disposable. If you end up with one, I'd love to hear your thoughts on whatever you end up getting.


----------



## woodtickgreg

When I was a tech in the tool rental department at home depot ( I repaired everything) we rented electric chainsaws to the general public that new nothing about the tools and how to use them or their dangers. They were seriously abused and missused. Surprisingly they held up very well! We had huskvarnas at first and then makitas, both were comperable in quality and durability, never had a failure that wasn't the customers fault, they work just like a gas chainsaw only you just plug them in and keep the oil tank full and the chain tensions the same as a gas saw. They are no louder than a 9" grinder since that is essentialy what the motor is. They do not have the torque of a gas saw and are slower to use but they do work well. I have often thought of getting one to use in my basement shop as well and I wouldn't hesitate to use one there, you could even trim a blank already mounted to the lathe.


----------



## Mike1950

When I need that I fire up my dewalt sawsall with a sharp12" blade. Less kerf then a chain saw and safer. Not as fast though-but I guess I am never in that much of a hurry- I can't be if I need my chainsaw I first have to figure out which son has it. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

woodtickgreg said:


> When I was a tech in the tool rental department at home depot ( I repaired everything) we rented electric chainsaws to the general public that new nothing about the tools and how to use them or their dangers. They were seriously abused and missused. Surprisingly they held up very well! We had huskvarnas at first and then makitas, both were comperable in quality and durability, never had a failure that wasn't the customers fault, they work just like a gas chainsaw only you just plug them in and keep the oil tank full and the chain tensions the same as a gas saw. They are no louder than a 9" grinder since that is essentialy what the motor is. They do not have the torque of a gas saw and are slower to use but they do work well. I have often thought of getting one to use in my basement shop as well and I wouldn't hesitate to use one there, you could even trim a blank already mounted to the lathe.



I've been reading over the past few hours and some are saying the Makita is now made in China  and not what it used to be. I'm reading very favorable reviews for the Husqvarna 316E. Any experience with this model:scratch_one-s_head::scratch_one-s_head:


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Mike1950 said:


> When I need that I fire up my dewalt sawsall with a sharp12" blade. Less kerf then a chain saw and safer. Not as fast though-but I guess I am never in that much of a hurry- I can't be if I need my chainsaw I first have to figure out which son has it. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:



I have a Porter Cable SawzAll. I'll give that a test drive tomorrow on a burl. Unfortunately mine is a 19.2 V battery jobbie and I doubt it has the staying power but then again it's sliced threw anything else I've thrown at it


----------



## woodtickgreg

jimmythewoodworker said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a tech in the tool rental department at home depot ( I repaired everything) we rented electric chainsaws to the general public that new nothing about the tools and how to use them or their dangers. They were seriously abused and missused. Surprisingly they held up very well! We had huskvarnas at first and then makitas, both were comperable in quality and durability, never had a failure that wasn't the customers fault, they work just like a gas chainsaw only you just plug them in and keep the oil tank full and the chain tensions the same as a gas saw. They are no louder than a 9" grinder since that is essentialy what the motor is. They do not have the torque of a gas saw and are slower to use but they do work well. I have often thought of getting one to use in my basement shop as well and I wouldn't hesitate to use one there, you could even trim a blank already mounted to the lathe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading over the past few hours and some are saying the Makita is now made in China  and not what it used to be. I'm reading very favorable reviews for the Husqvarna 316E. Any experience with this model:scratch_one-s_head::scratch_one-s_head:
Click to expand...

I can't remeber the model number of the huskys we rented but I don't think they had a bunch of different models. As far as the sawzall goes I have done it, It is a little hard to make straight cuts with a long blade though, try a tree pruning blade made for sawzalls, they work great on wet wood.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

woodtickgreg said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a tech in the tool rental department at home depot ( I repaired everything) we rented electric chainsaws to the general public that new nothing about the tools and how to use them or their dangers. They were seriously abused and missused. Surprisingly they held up very well! We had huskvarnas at first and then makitas, both were comperable in quality and durability, never had a failure that wasn't the customers fault, they work just like a gas chainsaw only you just plug them in and keep the oil tank full and the chain tensions the same as a gas saw. They are no louder than a 9" grinder since that is essentialy what the motor is. They do not have the torque of a gas saw and are slower to use but they do work well. I have often thought of getting one to use in my basement shop as well and I wouldn't hesitate to use one there, you could even trim a blank already mounted to the lathe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading over the past few hours and some are saying the Makita is now made in China  and not what it used to be. I'm reading very favorable reviews for the Husqvarna 316E. Any experience with this model:scratch_one-s_head::scratch_one-s_head:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't remeber the model number of the huskys we rented but I don't think they had a bunch of different models. As far as the sawzall goes I have done it, It is a little hard to make straight cuts with a long blade though, try a tree pruning blade made for sawzalls, they work great on wet wood.
Click to expand...


Thanks Greg..............I'll get a few and try them out................I'm not too worried about straightness of the cut because I'll "tidy them up" on my 20' bandsaw.

That said I think I'm still going to get a chainsaw because I have some pretty large burls and a 12" sawzall blade just won't cut it.


----------



## kweinert

davidgiul said:


> To answer your opening statement: I can hear a wolf howling in the distance. Daren probably has one in his woodshed.:wasntme:



A wolf or an electric chainsaw?


----------



## Kevin

Jimmy, my dad has a Sears electric chainsaw and he tried to get me to use it for years but I'd always turn my nose up to it. Once I finally did I was edumicated. Man those things are the cat's meow. I have been meaning to get one myself for the shop. They cut as good as small gas saws and with a sharp chain you can really cut some serious wood. 

I bet they are even more dangerous than gas saws though to those who do not operate saws often, because they are light, and heck they plug into the wall! They aren't sitting there growling at idle and bouncing like Mexican jumping bean before you use it. They're sitting there as peaceful and silent as a church mouse. SO I figure weekend warriors under-estimate the amount of carnage they can inflict on the user. 

Use all the same safety precautions and safety gear with an electric chaiunsaw as you do a regular chainsaw because after all, it IS a regular chainsaw, it just has a motor instead of an engine. 

Let us know what you decide and how you like it because I do want to get one also.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Kevin said:


> Jimmy, my dad has a Sears electric chainsaw and he tried to get me to use it for years but I'd always turn my nose up to it. Once I finally did I was edumicated. Man those things are the cat's meow. I have been meaning to get one myself for the shop. They cut as good as small gas saws and with a sharp chain you can really cut some serious wood.
> 
> I bet they are even more dangerous than gas saws though to those who do not operate saws often, because they are light, and heck they plug into the wall! They aren't sitting there growling at idle and bouncing like Mexican jumping bean before you use it. They're sitting there as peaceful and silent as a church mouse. SO I figure weekend warriors under-estimate the amount of carnage they can inflict on the user.
> 
> Use all the same safety precautions and safety gear with an electric chaiunsaw as you do a regular chainsaw because after all, it IS a regular chainsaw, it just has a motor instead of an engine.
> 
> Let us know what you decide and how you like it because I do want to get one also.



Kevin you're right. I see these many of these weekend warriors in Home Depot buying chainsaws and I just shake my head. Some just don't understand the dangers of improper use.  

I'll take that challenge and be your guinea pig to buy one and test it out. I'm leaning very heavily toward the Husqvarna with the 16" bar. But it'll cost you:rofl2::rofl2:

Of course you have to understand that buying one I won't be able to buy anymore wood:cray::cray::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2: Oh sure that's gonna happen.................when pigs fly and H:diablo: freezes over on the same day.


----------



## Mizer

We used the Makita electric saws at my old mill. We used them all day long every day end trimming boards. Not much trouble out of them other than power cord wires breaking every now and then.


----------



## brown down

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy, my dad has a Sears electric chainsaw and he tried to get me to use it for years but I'd always turn my nose up to it. Once I finally did I was edumicated. Man those things are the cat's meow. I have been meaning to get one myself for the shop. They cut as good as small gas saws and with a sharp chain you can really cut some serious wood.
> 
> I bet they are even more dangerous than gas saws though to those who do not operate saws often, because they are light, and heck they plug into the wall! They aren't sitting there growling at idle and bouncing like Mexican jumping bean before you use it. They're sitting there as peaceful and silent as a church mouse. SO I figure weekend warriors under-estimate the amount of carnage they can inflict on the user.
> 
> Use all the same safety precautions and safety gear with an electric chaiunsaw as you do a regular chainsaw because after all, it IS a regular chainsaw, it just has a motor instead of an engine.
> 
> Let us know what you decide and how you like it because I do want to get one also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin you're right. I see these many of these weekend warriors in Home Depot buying chainsaws and I just shake my head. Some just don't understand the dangers of improper use.
> 
> I'll take that challenge and be your guinea pig to buy one and test it out. I'm leaning very heavily toward the Husqvarna with the 16" bar. But it'll cost you:rofl2::rofl2:
> 
> Of course you have to understand that buying one I won't be able to buy anymore wood:cray::cray::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2: Oh sure that's gonna happen.................when pigs fly and H:diablo: freezes over on the same day.
Click to expand...

just so you are aware, buying from home depot and lowes are a deferent grade than other stores, you may safe a few bucks but when you need it serviced you will have issues. everything at home depot is a different grade than at other stores, check it out before buying imo


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

brown down said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy, my dad has a Sears electric chainsaw and he tried to get me to use it for years but I'd always turn my nose up to it. Once I finally did I was edumicated. Man those things are the cat's meow. I have been meaning to get one myself for the shop. They cut as good as small gas saws and with a sharp chain you can really cut some serious wood.
> 
> I bet they are even more dangerous than gas saws though to those who do not operate saws often, because they are light, and heck they plug into the wall! They aren't sitting there growling at idle and bouncing like Mexican jumping bean before you use it. They're sitting there as peaceful and silent as a church mouse. SO I figure weekend warriors under-estimate the amount of carnage they can inflict on the user.
> 
> Use all the same safety precautions and safety gear with an electric chaiunsaw as you do a regular chainsaw because after all, it IS a regular chainsaw, it just has a motor instead of an engine.
> 
> Let us know what you decide and how you like it because I do want to get one also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin you're right. I see these many of these weekend warriors in Home Depot buying chainsaws and I just shake my head. Some just don't understand the dangers of improper use.
> 
> I'll take that challenge and be your guinea pig to buy one and test it out. I'm leaning very heavily toward the Husqvarna with the 16" bar. But it'll cost you:rofl2::rofl2:
> 
> Of course you have to understand that buying one I won't be able to buy anymore wood:cray::cray::rofl2::rofl2: Oh sure that's gonna happen.................when pigs fly and H:diablo: freezes over on the same day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just so you are aware, buying from home depot and lowes are a deferent grade than other stores, you may safe a few bucks but when you need it serviced you will have issues. everything at home depot is a different grade than at other stores, check it out before buying imo
Click to expand...


You are ABSOLUTELY correctamundo. I would never buy equipment like this from a Big Box store.:stop: I always use a local authorized dealer. IMHO the equipment at Big Box stores is typically lower quality items from the manufacture. Plus. as you point out, service after the sale is  It's a true example of penny wise pound foolish


----------



## woodtickgreg

I agree, I have been in the power equipment biz for many years and also worked at a home depot as a mechanic for 7 years. The name brand equipment they sell is of lower standard to meet a lower price point and also so they don't compete with a real equipment dealer who services what he sells. This applies to any big box store and sears. The toro's, honda's, and echo's you get at a big box store are not the same as you get from a real power equipment dealer, and most are switching over to chinese engines to keep the profit margin high, good luck getting parts for them. example, if you need a float bowl gasket for a carburator you can't get one, gotta buy a whole carb. Bottom line deal with a real equipment dealer for quality tools and the big box stores for disposable stuff. The exception to this rule is the rental tools that the depot sells, they are the real deal and have to be tough due to ignorant uncareing people useing them, real honda's etc.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

DKMD said:


> I've given a little thought to getting one as well. There are times when I want to chunk up something for turning, but I don't want to go outside to do it(rain, snow, plague of locusts, etc). When the pieces are too big for the bandsaw and I don't want to fire up a gas powered saw in the confines of the shop, an electric seems to be a reasonable choice.
> 
> I seem to remember folks claiming success with Stihl and Makita electric saws, but for as little as I would use one, I'll probably look at Harbor Freight for a real POS if I ever pull the trigger… If the price is low enough, I'd treat it like a disposable. If you end up with one, I'd love to hear your thoughts on whatever you end up getting.



I'd love to stay with Stihl but at $500+ for their electric job:scare: it taint gonna happen:cray::cray::shout:


----------



## woodtickgreg

rbaccus said:


> Just an afterthought--everyone brags that my sears never seems to kick or choke down at all. the chain seems to stay sharp forever---impossible i know. one complaint--the spikes/grabbers are plastic.:fool3::wacko1:


The spikes on all of them seem to be plastic, that was the only thing that I didn't like about any of them.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

I'm showing my  but I sure liked the good ol' days when everything was metal and none of that plastic stuff. I see it on John Deere,I see it on Stihl, etc. Everything today seems to be sold as a disposable item.

Forgive this old man for a moment of ranting:dash2::dash2::wacko1::wacko1:

Ahhhhh I feel much better now


----------



## Mike1950

Jimmy, you are not the only one- in fact I surround myself with old things-My lights in my house-80-yrs old. the cheap (not in price) outside lights that kathie bought (5 yrs ago) I am having to rebuild cause when you tighten the bulb the socket spins. :dash2::dash2::dash2::hang1::dash2::dash2: My 30 yr old shovel is on it's 3rd handle but the 3 yr old one the metal part of shovel broke-so what it has an indestructable handle-the metal is crap. :dash2::dash2::dash2::wacko1::wacko1::dash2::dash2:We preach being green and sell stuff that is lucky if it lasts a year. Make no sense................... Sorry for rant continuation............:shout::shout::shout::shout:


----------



## davidgiul

Mike1950 said:


> Jimmy, you are not the only one- in fact I surround myself with old things-My lights in my house-80-yrs old. the cheap (not in price) outside lights that kathie bought (5 yrs ago) I am having to rebuild cause when you tighten the bulb the socket spins. :dash2::dash2::dash2::hang1::dash2::dash2: My 30 yr old shovel is on it's 3rd handle but the 3 yr old one the metal part of shovel broke-so what it has an indestructable handle-the metal is crap. :dash2::dash2::dash2::wacko1::wacko1::dash2::dash2:We preach being green and sell stuff that is lucky if it lasts a year. Make no sense................... Sorry for rant continuation............:shout::shout::shout::shout:



Oh yeah. You are preaching to the choir


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> ... I surround myself with old things.....



Yep it's called your body aka Mike1950. 







Back to the bat cave . . . .


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Hey we might be old(er) but we're feisty :mfight: and devious Na na na na naah nah.


----------



## Kevin

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Hey we might be old(er) but we're feisty :mfight: and devious Na na na na naah nah.



Oh I know you old guys are *not* to be underestimated for sure. I'm not one who should be taken lightly even though small of stature, but until he died a couple of years ago, one of my neighbors in his early 80s, I swear I would rather have eaten Shame Pie than have had to wrestle that man. He was inhumanly strong - I mean bull strong and not slow even at 82 or 83 whatever he was. He died that way too I hope I can do that. Live that long with such strength. 

He drank at least a 12 pack everyday too - I mean EVERY day. If I still did that I'd already be in the grave.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Well I tried out my Sawzall with a 12" pruning blade today on several of my large burls (California Black Oak and Gambel Oak). Unfortunately the oak won big time in a convincing victory. Given the fact I have over 65 man years invested in Stihl chainsaws and much arguing with myself:argue:, I came to the decision it would be sacrilegious not to stay with Stihl soooo after a test drive I'll have a Stihl 220 electric with 18" bar on Friday


----------



## woodtickgreg

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Well I tried out my Sawzall with a 12" pruning blade today on several of my large burls (California Black Oak and Emory Oak). Unfortunately the oak won big time in a convincing victory. Given the fact I have over 65 man years invested in Stihl chainsaws and much arguing with myself:argue:, I came to the decision it would be sacrilegious not to stay with Stihl soooo after a test drive I'll have a Stihl 220 electric with 18" bar on Friday


Hey too cool! let us know what you think about the saw, post some pics if you can, I haven't seen a stihl electric yet. Happy for you.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

woodtickgreg said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I tried out my Sawzall with a 12" pruning blade today on several of my large burls (California Black Oak and Emory Oak). Unfortunately the oak won big time in a convincing victory. Given the fact I have over 65 man years invested in Stihl chainsaws and much arguing with myself:argue:, I came to the decision it would be sacrilegious not to stay with Stihl soooo after a test drive I'll have a Stihl 220 electric with 18" bar on Friday
> 
> 
> 
> Hey too cool! let us know what you think about the saw, post some pics if you can, I haven't seen a stihl electric yet. Happy for you.
Click to expand...


I'll certainly give it a review once I do some serious slicin' and dicin':dance:


----------



## Vern Tator

I think you will like the Stihl. I bought a Husqvarna and saved a bit of money. However I would have been happier with the Stihl. Money saved not buying the tool I really want has never been a good deal. I guess my Stilh 028 is pretty new, got it in 83 and used it cuttiing firewood for a long time. Now it is just a turning tool. Best saw I ever owned, still can't believe I didn't buy their electric.


----------

